
A Baccarat Binge Helped Launder the Bangladesh Cyberheist - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-08-03/a-baccarat-binge-helped-launder-the-world-s-biggest-cyberheist
======
Retric
$81 million seems small potatoes to call it the worlds biggest Cyberheist.

By comparison: £650 million
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/11414191/Hacker...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/11414191/Hackers-
steal-650-million-in-worlds-biggest-bank-raid.html)

~~~
chx
You could arguably call the 2008 meltdown the largest cyberheist. I can't find
that article again but gosh was it great, an interview with a programmer who
said about CDS something like we fed offal into a grinder and got steak out.

